# roading your dog?



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm trying to locate a spot or two where I can road my dog. I've got a couple of spots that I use but more and more people are showing up (even early in the AM) so I'm looking for something a little more remote. I live in Utah County but I'm willing to drive a ways. Any suggestions?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

wagdog said:


> I'm trying to locate a spot or two where I can road my dog.


WTH, is roading a dog and how do you do it? right now i'm picturing you as chevy chase/clark griswald.

what specs are you looking for in a road...dirt/blacktop,single track/hwy


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

APD said:


> WTH, is roading a dog and how do you do it? right now i'm picturing you as chevy chase/clark griswald.
> 
> what specs are you looking for in a road...dirt/blacktop,single track/hwy


Ha, I thought the same thing and then did a quick google on it. Its a method used to get your dog in shape for hunting season. Involves running you dog along roads usually dirt roads using an atv.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It's summer time, just about anywhere you go you are going to find people out camping. 

Do you plan on using a ATV or a truck/car? That will make a big difference. Have you checked out the Squaw Peak loop road? Not just the first part of it but when you get behind the valley facing hills.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

3arabians said:


> Ha, I thought the same thing and then did a quick google on it. Its a method used to get your dog in shape for hunting season. Involves running you dog along roads usually dirt roads using an atv.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


oh, i guess i "road" my dogs too. we go on less popular canyon trails in the uintas.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Has to be 1000s of miles of running trails/paths around you. 
Go to park and throw ball for an hour?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Any BLM road will do. A word of caution is to have your dog where an E-collar, because Skunks and Porcupines will ruin your day in a hurry and you want to save the dog and yourself from pain.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

A word of caution if you are using a harness or something tied to a vehicle while roading your dog. A buddy of mine was roading his with a harness and the dog saw something to chase and fought the harness. He immediately stopped but it pulled a muscle in the dogs back and she was never the same after--basically took her out of the hunting game and she was a dang good dog.

I have been jogging with my dogs (one at a time) just using a leash. It was kept us all in better shape. I also have a large hay field near me where I can let my dogs run as long as the hay is below ankle length. I just checked with the farmer and he was cool with it.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I knew what wagdog meant, roading my hounds is an essential part for prepping my dogs for chasing bear. Finding a good place to do this is not always easy, I look for long roads in wide open areas with little or no vehicle traffic. I use an ATV and try to build the dogs fitness level up so they can run hard for 10 to 12 miles without stopping. 10 to 15 mile bear races are not uncommon and it's always a downer to see your dogs drop out because they are out of shape.

Up home I go up Blacksmith and run the dogs through Strawberry and Elk Valleys early in the morning before the ATV's and SxS's fire up. Around Utah County you may want to try Lake Fork, the upper part of Diamond Fork, or one of the side canyons.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies y'all! Glad it was entertaining too 😆😁😀


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> It's summer time, just about anywhere you go you are going to find people out camping.
> 
> Do you plan on using a ATV or a truck/car? That will make a big difference. Have you checked out the Squaw Peak loop road? Not just the first part of it but when you get behind the valley facing hills.


I'll give that section a whirl Critter. Thanks!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Its hard to find a place to road. I've been doing it from my bike for several years now. I use heavy chain clipped to the roading harness to add resistance. The dogs just drag the chain. Poor Tic got too big at one point and started losing speed. I had to change the amount of resistance training I was doing to compensate. Good luck. Maybe some of those roads out by cedar fort would work.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Bret said:


> Its hard to find a place to road. I've been doing it from my bike for several years now. I use heavy chain clipped to the roading harness to add resistance. The dogs just drag the chain. Poor Tic got too big at one point and started losing speed. I had to change the amount of resistance training I was doing to compensate. Good luck. Maybe some of those roads out by cedar fort would work.


Thanks Bret. I'll check it out when I'm out there wandering around.


----------

